# What is the grossest thing you have found in your food?



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

*Have you ever looked down at your plate & found something that shouldn't be on your food? 
Please share your stories. *


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

If anyone is going to find a "prize" in their food it's me! :laughing: I have found hair so many times that I just cut the food it's touching away, & eat around it. The grossest feeling is crunching down on something that should be soft, like finding eggshells in your pancakes. I have found plastic in my food too. Things like this not only gross you out, cause you to stop eating, & throw the food away, but it can also cause food poisoning, or worse! 


My friend is a little worse off than me, these are some of the odd things she has found in her food:
A metal screw, a hairy nipple, & an animal tooth! :shocked:


My mother's co-worker ended up swallowing part of a latex glove, or condom, that was cooked into a pie. Even though she induced vomiting when she discovered it, she ended up getting deathly ill because she was allergic to latex. :crazy:


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

Just hair and it sounds like I've been lucky.


----------



## mightyoak (Feb 1, 2017)

An acrylic nail in my Chinese food. :shocked:


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

A maggot ....


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Im never eating again, bye


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Found a fruit fly in my drink once. Now I won't leave a drink unattended without putting a napkin over the top to shield it.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

I once found a bee in a bottle of juice... but that was about it. And it wasn't like I found it gross. I actually felt sorry for the bee which seemed... unwell... disoriented... hurt... But other than that? Nope! Nothing!


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I found pineapple on my pizza once. Ew.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Pizzasafari said:


> I found pineapple on my pizza once. Ew.


:laughing: What, that's delicious. I understand the aversion though.


----------



## Twichl (May 21, 2015)

A living but slowly dying grub in my salad.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I think I once found some weird insect.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

Found a big, dead bug in a bowl of chips. It was traumatizing, I should have sued.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Something beyond recognition in a fast food chicken nugget. It was about the size of a child’s marble, deep blue-green in color. It appeared to be decomposing animal matter of some type. It had the consistency of jellied snot.

Having cleaned chickens from scratch, I can say I never saw anything like that in a chicken.

And that was the last chicken (Mc) nugget I ever had contact with. Thank goodness I saw it before I ate it.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

The bristles from a scrubbing brush in Chinese takeaway.

A roast chicken that had a few feathers on it and feet attached.


----------



## managua tarantella (Jan 23, 2019)

sometimes there's stones in my food


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Live maggots or whatever (white, maybe 5 mm), in an unopened plastic bag of cookies. How they got in there I don't know.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I also found a long dark hair in my ice cream, inside the wrapper. 

It wasn't my favorite thing ever, but I still ate the ice cream after removing the hair.


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

A spider. In my fried rice. I bit part of it off before I realized it....


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

Glass shards in my shot of Scotch. Not exactly gross, but it gave me saw flasbacks. No one knows how they got there, I watched him pour it.


----------

